# Centurion holster



## Rangerovn (Feb 24, 2020)

So I just purchased a LTT centurion and I am having trouble finding centurion holsters. Should I be looking the compact holsters? I found a few WC centurion 92g but don't really fit my needs (competition/drop)


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Probably best to contact Langdon Tactical or Beretta but I would strongly suspect the compact w/rail holsters will work with the LTT centurion, actually the LTT centurion's overall length (196.85) is just a tad bit shorter than the compact (197.00). I'm envious, that's a fine pistol you got there.


----------



## Rangerovn (Feb 24, 2020)

denner12 said:


> Probably best to contact Langdon Tactical or Beretta but I would strongly suspect the compact w/rail holsters will work with the LTT centurion, actually the LTT centurion's overall length (196.85) is just a tad bit shorter than the compact (197.00). I'm envious, that's a fine pistol you got there.


Thanks, Shes the best handgun I've even put my hands on. And I emailed beretta about it and they haven't got back t me. the only thing I had doubts about was the frame, my guess is its the same frame size also


----------

